# What to do with tamarind



## GB (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a block of tamarind sitting in my cabinet, but I am clueless as to what to use it for. Anyone have any suggestions? Yakuta I am looking at you   

Thanks


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm pretty sure it is an ingredient in tom yum kah or tom yum gai (thai soup with shrimp or chicken).


----------



## scott123 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pad Thai is one of the more popular tamarind based dishes.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2004)

I have made Pad Thai before, but have never seen a recipe that included tamarind. I guess you really do learn something new every day.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 29, 2004)

Make steak sauce with it.  

I'm guessing ketchup, tamarind puree, and some hot sauce would be delicious.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2004)

Psiguyy, would I mix the pulp right in or would I soak it in water and strain and then use that liquid?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2004)

GB:

Following is Ming Tsai's recipe for Pad Thai.  We like it and make it often.   More or less rice vinegar makes a big difference in the taste.


PAD THAI


3 Tb	Tamarind Paste
3/4 C	Boiling Water
4 Tb	Fish Sauce
1 1/2 Tb	Rice Vinegar
4 Tb	Sugar
3/4 tsp 	Cayenne Pepper
4 Tb	Oil 
8 Oz 	Dried Rice Stick Noodles
2 	Eggs
1/4 tsp	Salt
12 Oz	Shrimp, (31/35 count)
1 tsp 	Garlic, minced
3 Tb	Shallot, minced
2 Tb	Dried Shrimp, chopped (optional)
2 Tb 	Thai Salted Preserved Radish, chopped (optional)
6 Tb	Roasted Unsalted Peanuts
6 Oz	Bean Sprouts
5 	Scallions, green only, sliced 


Rehydrate the tamarind paste for 10 minutes then push it through a fine seive.

Add the fish sauce, vinegar, sugar, cayenne, and 2 Tb of oil to the tamarind & set aside. 

Cover the noodles with hot tap water in a large bowl; soak until softened, pliable, and limp but not fully tender, about 20 minutes. Drain the noodles and set aside. 

Beat the eggs and 1/8 teaspoon of the salt in a small bowl; set aside. 

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch skillet over high heat until just beginning to smoke. Add the shrimp and sprinkle with the remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt; cook, tossing occasionally, until the shrimp are opaque and browned about the edges, about 3 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a plate and set aside. 

Add the remaining oil to the skillet; add the garlic and shallot, set the skillet over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until light golden brown, about 1½ minutes; 

Add the eggs and stir vigorously until scrambled and barely moist, about 20 seconds. 

Add the noodles, dried shrimp and salted radish; toss with 2 wooden spoons to combine. 

Pour the sauce over the noodles, increase the heat to high, and cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are evenly coated. 

Add ¼ cup peanuts, bean sprouts, all but ¼ cup scallions, and cooked shrimp to the noodles; continue to cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are tender, about 2½ minutes. 

Transfer the noodles to a serving platter, sprinkle with the remaining scallions, 2 tablespoons peanuts; serve immediately, passing lime wedges separately.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 30, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> Psiguyy, would I mix the pulp right in or would I soak it in water and strain and then use that liquid?



I'd soften the pulp in a little hot water, take out seeds, if any, then puree and mix in with the ketchup.  

In case you didn't know it, tamarind is one of the main ingredients in Worchestershire Sauce.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> GB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debthecook (Nov 1, 2004)

From Kate's Global Kitchen:

In some countries, the pulp is turned into syrup. By adding sugar and water, or carbonated water, it makes refreshing drinks. In Thailand the pulp is dusted with sugar and eaten as a candy. Vietnamese New Year's Candy, mut me, is a chewy bit of preserved tamarind pulp rolled in sugar and salt. 


I've seen these balls of candy in the Latin food stores.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's a couple recipes I have.

The tamarind is to the tropics what lemons are to French cuisine.  Tamarind are indigenous to certain tropical climates.  Sweet, sour, and pungent, it is an excellent compliment to spicy foods.  You can find tamarind paste canned in many Chinese grocery stores.  If you are lucky enough to find the actual fruit (it looks like a pod of beans), peel the outer skin/shell off, and soak in hot water for 30 minutes.  Strain out the seeds, reserving all the liquid.  Reduce the liquid until it has achieved a syrupy thickness.  Chill and store this paste.


Tangerine Tamarind Sauce
Yields:  about 1 ½ c

1 c white vinegar
½ c water
peels of 3 tangerines
1 T minced fresh gingerroot
juice of 10 tangerines
1 T tamarind paste

	In a saucepan, bring the vinegar and sugar to a boil.  Add the tangerine peels and ginger, and simmer until the liquid is reduced by a half, about 15 minutes.  Remove from the heat, strain the liquid into a bowl, and discard the peels and ginger.  Return the liquid to the saucepan, add the tangerine juice and the tamarind paste, bring to a simmer, and reduce by a half to a third, about 20 minutes.  Remove the sauce from the heat and allow it to cool to room temperature.  Keeps for up to 2 weeks.

Stir-fried Shrimp with Tamarind
Yields:  4 - 6 servings

6 dried red chiles
2 T vegetable oil
2 T chopped onion
2 T palm sugar
-or- 2 T light brown sugar
2 T chicken stock or water
1 T fish sauce
6 T tamarind juice, made by mixing tamarind paste with warm water
1# shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 T fried chopped garlic
2 T fried sliced shallots
2 green onions, chopped

	Heat a wok or large skillet, but do not add any oil at this stage.  Add the dried chiles and toast them by pressing them against the surface of the wok or pan with a spatula, turning them occasionally.  Do not let them burn.  Set them aside to cool slightly.  Add the oil to the wok or pan and reheat.  Add the chopped onion and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, for 2 - 3 minutes, until softened and golden brown.  Add the sugar, stock or water, fish sauce, toasted chiles, and the tamarind juice, stirring constantly until the sugar has dissolved.  Bring to a boil, then lower the heat slightly.  Add the shrimp, garlic, and shallots.  Toss over the heat for 3 - 4 minutes, until the shrimp are cooked.  Garnish with the green onions and serve.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi GB, sorry did not see this post earlier, have been busy cooking for a large crowd over the weekend and actually had just made the tamarind chutney

A lot of good advice by most folks.  

My absolute favorite use of tamarind is a sweet chutney that goes well with just about anything.  In Indian cuisine we use this as a dipping sauce and we also use it as a condiment (a tbsp of this)to a lot of other dishes we cook like cumin chickpeas (Sarah has posted a recipe for that within the Appertizer section) and Chaats.  

Soak your block of tamarind in hot water.  
Leave it for about an hour.  
Now using your hands squeeze out the pulp from the pods. 
Squeeze out as much juice as you can
Discard the pods (some strings will be left but that' alright)
Now strain the remaining tamarind liquid through a fine seive into a saucepan. 
Next get a medium size bottle of applesauce (that's the secret ingredient)
Pour that into the saucepan
Add about 2.5 cups of sugar (taste along before you add all of it.  I like my sauce on the sweeter side if you don't cut the sugar amount)
Add a tsp of salt
A tsp of freshly roasted and ground cumin 
A tsp of cayenne 
Let it cook for about 20 minutes on low until it's nice and bubbly 
Let it cool completely and then pour into a glass bottle and store in the refrigerator.  

Tamarind can also be used to enhance flavor of coconut based curry dishes.  Most of the Thai and South Indian curry preparation use tamarind.  I also use it as a flavor enhancer in vegetarian dishes (namely a stuffed baby eggplant dish that is very typical of Southern India).


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all your suggestions. Now I have so many options 

Yakuta that chutney sounds fantastic. I will be trying that real soon. one question, how long will that last in the fridge? Thanks so much!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 1, 2004)

GB

Yep pad thai is supposed to have tamarind in it.  Often you'll see ketchup subbed for it.  I made it friday night.  Softened a chunk in hot water,  whirled in FP and strained.  that worked ok.  Used palm sugar too, which is better than brwon sugar.

You can also make some difft. curries and chicken/pork/shrimp dishes with it, as well as tom yum soup.

Here's a link:  http://www.google.com/search?q=tamarind+recipes+thai&hl=en&lr=&start=0&sa=N

Hit the 88 market when in Boston to find this stuff.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Jenny. Yeah some of the recipes I saw did use ketchup. I found my tamarind in Duck Soup in Sudbury. If you haven't been there, it is a cool little kitchen store that has some good stuff, plus there is a good sushi restaurant and a good Thai place right in the same complex.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 1, 2004)

I am an adult but I have been know to play practical jokes with tamarind pods, which are brown and look exactly like dog turds from a distance ....     8)  8)


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 1, 2004)

GB the chutney will last for month or more months easily in the refrigerator.  It also freezes beautifully and you can thaw it in the refrigerator and it's ready in no time. 

I also wanted to make one more comment on Tamarind.  Tamarind is also very popular in Mexico.  I love to savor candies called Pulparindo which are made from tamarind and can be found in any hispanic market.  If you ever get a chance try them.  Once you try one you will be hooked on them forever.  There are two kinds one red which are a bit on the hot side and another yellow which are more on the sweet side.  Both are great.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks Yakuta


----------



## Konditor (Nov 3, 2004)

> “I have a block of tamarind sitting in my cabinet….”



GB, et. al.  Although I am somewhat interested in buying tamarind from one of the ethnic markets in the city, there is a cautionary advisory worth reading in this document issued by the FDA: http://www.fda.gov/ora/fiars/ora_import_ia2107.html 

*Zeera Pani*
(_Cummin & Tamarind Water_)

According to Charmaine Soloman, “cummin is reputed to be a digestive, and this refreshingly sour drink is served as an appetizer, much as tomato juice is in other countries.  It is also served with festive – and therefore very rich – meals.  Serve it chilled, with crushed ice, a sprig of mint and slice of lemon to garnish.”  (_The Complete Asian Cookbook_, p. 102)

½ cup dried tamarind pulp
2 cups hot water
3 tsp finely grated fresh ginger
2 tsp ground cummin
pinch chilli powder, optional
½ tsp garam marsala
3 tsp sugar, or to taste
salt to taste
iced water & crushed ice for serving
mint sprigs, lemon slices to garnish

Soak tamarind pulp in the hot water and leave for 2 hours or overnight.  Squeeze to dissolve the pulp and separate the seeds.  Strain though nylon sieve.  Add remaining ingredients, stir well, then strain again through very fine sieve or muslin.  Chill.  Dilute with iced water at serving time, add ice, and garnish.

Here’s Ms. Solomon's *Imli Chatni* (_Tamarind Chutney_), another recipe which calls not for tamarind juice, but the dried pulp you have on hand:

3 Tbsp dried tamarind pulp
1 cup hot water
1 tsp salt
2 tsp black or brown sugar
1 tsp ground cummin
½ tsp ground fennel
2 tsp finely grated fresh ginger
lemon juice to taste
pinch chilli powder, optional

Put tamarind in bowl with hot water and allow to soak until water is cool.  Knead & squeeze pulp away from the seeds until it is dissolved in the water, then strain through a fine nylon sieve, pushing all the pulp through.  If necessary, add a little more water to assist in getting all the pulp from the seeds.  Add salt, sugar & other ingredients to the tamarind and stir to mix well.  Taste and add more salt if necessary, lemon juice to sharpen the flavour and if liked, a small pinch of chilli powder.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2004)

The advisory makes me feel a lot better about buying tamarind at the 88, actually. They are refusing entry to the US of any product not on the pre-approved list.  I might make a copy of the list and take it next time I buy some.


----------



## Claire (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks to all for the tips.  I didn't ask the question, but when I saw a block of it, I bought it and tossed in the freezer.  I'd have sworn I'd seen it often in recipes, then suddenly I didn't see it anywhere!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Nov 8, 2004)

Absolutely, the best thing I have found to use it with is eggplant...

Mind you I use tamari sauce but I would guess that is what you have if you add some water. 

Tamari sauce is like a slightly sour version of soy sauce so it should go well with anything that likes slightly sour flavor. I guess this is how I would approach the problem of what do w/ it, think what goes w/ sour.

My eggplant, I stir fry the egg plant, w/ garlic and add a chile sauce. Garnish w/ cilantro and the tamari sauce. The difference between using soy and using tamari in this sauce is positively amazing. (I salt the eggplant for an hour before I fry it, this seems to help stir fry recipes as it lessens the water, but dont do it for italian recipes like breaded eggplant, somehow it makes it too bitter)


----------



## jennyema (Nov 8, 2004)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Tamari sauce is like a slightly sour version of soy sauce




Tamari is actually a type of soy sauce.  It was originally the byproduct of making miso.  It is naturally fermented in wooden casks and has special bacteria added.  Other soy sauces can be artificially fermented and have to have color added to make it dark.

It is like shoyu, but without the wheat.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Nov 9, 2004)

what exactly is miso? They use it a lot on iron chef. is it like a bean paste? If so what flavor?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2004)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> what exactly is miso? They use it a lot on iron chef. is it like a bean paste? If so what flavor?



Miso is fermented soybean paste.  Soybeans, salt, harmless mold and often a grain like rice are mixed up and allowed to ferment for a long time.

Miso paste is a savory condiment used in Japanese, Korean and other cusines.  It does taste quite different than Chinesebean paste, I assume because of the way it's made.

Americans are often familiar with miso soup (miso paste, plus seaweed, plus bonito (fish) made into a broth) and/or miso salad dressing.

There are different varieties which depend on the ingredients and how long they are fermented.  White miso, for example, is very mild and savory and makes a great soup or salad dressing base.  You can find it in most "natural" or "whole" foods markets.  The darker the miso, the stronger the flavor.


----------

